# Medicare denial



## msmurdaugh (Nov 20, 2009)

I need help with a denial I keep getting for 2 seperate claims. The patient is coming in for a E/M code 99212 w/ dx code 682.9. The patient comes in for the same treatment all of the time and Medicare pays every other claim but these two keep getting a denial. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get these serves paid or if any other modifiers are needed. 

Thanks


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 20, 2009)

msmurdaugh-

You'll have to give a bit more details on the claim and what "treatment" your talking about, I believe this is a cellulitis dx code your referencing what is the denial reason that medicare is giving you for these claims and are both claims for the same cpt and dx.







msmurdaugh said:


> I need help with a denial I keep getting for 2 seperate claims. The patient is coming in for a E/M code 99212 w/ dx code 682.9. The patient comes in for the same treatment all of the time and Medicare pays every other claim but these two keep getting a denial. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get these serves paid or if any other modifiers are needed.
> 
> Thanks


----------

